# Hi,all!



## Dandelion White (25/5/15)

*Hello, everyone! I’m a new member! It’s my honor to join the forum. Nice to meet everyone!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/15)

Dandelion White said:


> *Hello, everyone! I’m a new member! It’s my honor to join the forum. Nice to meet everyone!*



Welcome to the forum @Dandelion White - all the way from USA

Tell us more about yourself and what you are vaping? And what brings you to our shores?


----------



## Marzuq (25/5/15)

welcome @Dandelion White 
we are happy to have you join our community.
Please share some of your vaping experiences with us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Hi dandelion welcome im also a new member


----------



## Alex (25/5/15)

Most welcome @Dandelion White

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (25/5/15)

Hey @Dandelion White , welcome to the best forum on earth. And to you as well @kelly22 .
Also, @Alex , that is an amazing Profile pic dude. Cannot wait to start watching the Series

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/5/15)

Hi there and welcome to our forum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dandelion White (1/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Hi there and welcome to our forum!


Thank you!Have a good day!


----------



## Dandelion White (1/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi dandelion welcome im also a new member


Thank you all!


----------



## nemo (1/6/15)

Welcome to you and the other new members I may have missed. Had a bit of a hectic weekend.


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

Hey there and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## deepest (1/6/15)

Welcome everyone.


----------

